# Sunday March 23 3rd round discussion



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IN PROGRESS	GAME LINKS
(10) Stanford 18, (2) Kansas 13	CBS 

2:45 PM	(8) Kentucky vs (1) Wichita State*	CBS
5:15 PM	(6) North Carolina vs (3) Iowa State*	CBS
6:10 PM	(14) Mercer vs (11) Tennessee*	Turner Network Television
7:10 PM	(12) Stephen F. Austin vs (4) UCLA*	TBS
7:40 PM	(6) Baylor vs (3) Creighton*	truTV
8:40 PM	(8) Memphis vs (1) Virginia*	Turner Network Television
9:40 PM	(8) Gonzaga vs (1) Arizona*	TBS

Since I'm assuming bball is busy..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is boring.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just woke up. Too much basketball for three days. Thankfully tomorrow is basketball free.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Never too much basketball. I can't get enough! 

Stanford holding up for now with their multiple zone looks. Have Tharpe and Black in foul trouble.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

So much Stanford momentum on that one play.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kansas just can't cash in on these opportunities.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Wiggins cannot finish at the rim at all and has a shaky handle. I'm not as sold on him as most are.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Losing Black hurts, but KU has momentum back.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Tie game.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The tree was going nuts!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm getting old man. I have literally seen every game of the tournament. Takes a toll now. I see why the CBS analysts have to drink so much coffee to stay up.

Oh and Stanford is giving Kansas every opportunity to steal this game (considering they have outplayed them this entire second half).


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

That pressure is getting to them...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jayhawks can't finish today.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Perry Ellis :nonono:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

KU getting away with a lot of reaching/hacking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Kansas in such a hurry on offense? Ellis catches it and seems to think he must immediately shoot the ball. Move the ball.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ooh...


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tough call, but he wasn't set.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

danger time.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas in trou-BLE!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can't even blame this on not having Embiid. The team has only scored 51 points. Where's the offense?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Uh ohhhhhh


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have no doubt Wiggins will be a good pro. The problem is Bill Self sucks with NBA talent. He has no idea how to use them. McLemore, The Morris Brothers, Robinson. Those guys come into the league so unprepared, it's a disgrace. The Morris brothers got better in the NBA. They used skills I never saw at Kansas.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bang bang


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So why was Frankamp sitting on the bench for the last 15 minutes? Seriously Bill Self y'all.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Boom


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS loves showing crying children.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, go pro now young Embiid. If you come back you wouldn't be making a "Smart" decision.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

First games of the day not been particularly kind to favorites this weekend.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

They couldn't effectively beat the zones. Only got a few good possessions. Everything else was on the break or an off board. Did them in. Gotta give credit to Stanford, even with the late mistakes, they coulda easily folded.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Stanford vs. Dayton in the Sweets. Man, WHUT?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It always happens I swear. Weak Saturday, leads into an amazing Sunday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is already starting fun. I think Early or Van Vleet are going to be the difference makers. Van Vleet in particular has had some really big assist, low turnover games this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Both teams balling.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Great start to this game! Trading blows. Hitting shots. 

I'm not a fan, but the Harrison twins confidence really has grown in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wichita is for real.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WHEAT... SHOCKERS!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

1st run of the game... Let's see how UK responds.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Kentucky is so overrated, can't believe people thought they could beat Wichita State. Their talent level is massively overrated and people were getting hyped thinking they finally figured it out because they beat a crappy Georgia and LSU team back-to-back.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Kentucky was humongous out there the last few possessions. Dakari, Cauley-Stein, AND Poythress at the same damn time.


----------



## Windyy (Mar 23, 2014)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Kentucky is so overrated, can't believe people thought they could beat Wichita State. Their talent level is massively overrated and people were getting hyped thinking they finally figured it out because they beat a crappy Georgia and LSU team back-to-back.


What you just said is 101% right. They are the definition of overrated


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh... EARLY!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

GET IT EARLYYYYYY LIKE HE'S IN A HURRYYYYY


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baptized Cauley-Stein.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That was a BIG 3 ball for UK to answer that monster dunk and end the half in decent distance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Funny thing about Wichita, Baker and VanVleet are sophomores. Cotton is a junior. They are going to be back next year too.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Scary. They'll miss Early tho. 

What a follow by Randle!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonna come down to the wire it seems.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Trading blows. This game is living up to its billing.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That side pick and roll is a mother for Wichita to guard as all their help defenders are small. Step in and take a charge.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a hell of a basket by Randle.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That guy is such a bruiser. I know it's probably due to prepping for the pros but Cal really should have played him more in the post.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HOLY HELL. WHAT A GAME!!! This is elite 8 type stuff.

I need a breather.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cleanthony Early is a pro. I'm sorry, he is. I hope NBA teams are watching this dude.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, they're watching for sure.. UK made sure of that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Early just killin it, mane.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Such a fun game to watch. Makes you wonder if the winner doesn't have a let down in the sweet sixteen though


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Good lord. Cleanthony.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are the refs letting Harrison flop to calls? Good grief.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> Since I'm assuming bball is busy..


Yep, meant to get this up earlier, thanks for picking up my slack haha. 


This is a fantastic game. Kentucky has really grown up over the past couple of weeks. If the Harrison twins were consistently this good, Kentucky would've been a top 10 team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

CLEANTHONY EARLY


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Early is ballin' right now. Jesus.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeebus...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky taking over late.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

That was a really awkward looking foul


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Did not think Kentucky had a shot, but they are really proving me wrong. Big free-throws here for Harrison.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BANK WHUTTTTTTTTT


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The bank is open. This is like watching a video game with all the sliders up lol.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Holy crap, what a game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

LOL, these banks!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Hate myself for not recording this. Classic.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nuts game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shockers with a chance to tie or win the game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This is it.........


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gotta go to Early here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a second round game? My goodness.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

FOR REAL


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

What a game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great win by Kentucky.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Van vleet?!?! Ehhhhhhh?...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Damn, I'm about to shoot way up the bracket rankings now. Stupid Duke.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Instant Classic.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I can't believe that overrated trash team Kentucky won. Sickening.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright Louisville, I need you to knock Kentucky out of the tournament and get back to the finals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DeAndre Kane.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There have been some serious jams in this tournament.


----------



## SomedayCameSuddenly (Apr 15, 2013)

Ugh the worst part about this is either Louisville or Kentucky has to go to the elite eight.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Such a bad matchup for a really really good Wichita State team. They go undefeated and that's what they get for an 8 seed? You're telling me they wouldn't have rather played #6 UMass or #7 Texas from their region?

Accurate seeding isn't about ranking resumes 1 through 64. A 7 over an 8 shouldn't be a reward for the 31st best team in the country. Accurate seeding is supposed to be about protecting the best teams from playing other good teams too early which means the committee needs to start worrying less about the archaic RPI and more about things that measure actual performance like efficiency ratings. Kentucky should have been a 5 or 6. Trying to slot Duke with that UMass team while giving the Shockers Kentucky was absurd.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For some reason Roy Williams teams never guard the three.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kane. Get some.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Mercer having trouble with Tenn bruise brothers already..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> For some reason Roy Williams teams never guard the three.


Because he can't coach, probably.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This Meeks character has breasts. ****ing breasts.

Get in shape you fat piece of shit. You aren't an athlete, you're just a huge fat guy. Big deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Track meet going on in San Antonio.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That terribly coached Carolina team is on a 10-0 run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Iowa State is really missing Niang.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Damn, Iowa State is really missing Niang.


Big-time. I picked Michigan State to win this region, but after watching these first couple of games, I think a healthy Iowa State team would get there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Terrible call. Meeks and Tokoto are both playing well in the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know if your team can't make threes, you really got no shot in this era of basketball. You need to be able to space the floor.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I won't be upset if McAdoo decides to leave early even though he isn't ready. He is the most frustrating UNC player I can think of in recent memory.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a pass to Melvin Ejim.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a shot. 

ONIONS!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ANOTHER hellmofba game!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game has been just as good as the game before it. My goodness.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Unbelievable game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Paige with an absolutely dreadful sequence. Turnovers happen, but get back on defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

terrible call.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

McAdoo with huge free-throws.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The time should have ran out.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BIG SHOT KANE.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kane is a bad man...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How the heck can you take 3 dribbles in 1.6 seconds. Give me a break. The game is over.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Clock didn't run...game over

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Woooooow GAME OVER


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kane with a huge game winner. Great game, and the better/more experienced team won. Britt should've pulled that 40 footer. 

Always upset when we had a great shot at a Sweet 16 berth, but we're gonna be great these next couple of years. If Paige stays the next two years Roy is probably gonna add number 3 to his collection.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

How is it the players fault if he looks at he clock and it's not running though? Is he supposed to guess? It was a weird sequence anyway because for some reason Roy was calling for a timeout which looked like it confused his guys, but pretend he had shot and made it. Do you wave it off because the clock didn't start and time would have run out? If it had been running wouldn't the player have just shot sooner?

I feel like the best thing to do in that scenario is blow the play dead and make them go inbound it again with 2 seconds left.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Roy once again proves how overrated he is. Only 5 McDonald's All Americans? I can't be expected to be more than a 6 seed and out in the round of 32 with such lackluster talent.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So through 3 games, we've had games decided by 2, 2, and 3. Each game coming down to a last shot. Crazy.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Nimreitz said:


> Roy once again proves how overrated he is. Only 5 McDonald's All Americans? I can't be expected to be more than a 6 seed and out in the round of 32 with such lackluster talent.


LOL and they couldn't have asked for a better matchup - they have a TON of size and bulk in the frontcourt, and Iowa St is one of the smallest teams in the nation even WITH Niang

That was a tremendous effort by Iowa State. Incredible. They had to keep coming back, they had to fight bad calls (lol Tokoto pushes Hogue into a guy, Hogues gets whistled, they missed a couple huge palming calls that shoulda gone against UNC), but the Cyclones kept fighting. What a great team that's become around Kane and Ejim

And now they draw a smallish UConn team in the Sweet 16, which behooves them and might make for one of the best games of the entire year - Shabazz Napier vs DeAndre Kane? Yes, please. 

I obviously can't stand UNC (mostly because of the hound dog) and I'm glad they lost (not least for my ravaged bracket's sake lmao), but they fought hard too. Credit due. All those big freshmen grew up nicely this year; say what you will about Kennedy Meeks' chestal region, he took advantage of the matchup today and showed out. And I'll give Roy this credit - with a team that young and inefficient, they could've self-destructed after the rocky non-conference start, but they didn't. Not real easy for a young team to do, even if it is loaded with obscene amounts of talent. 

They should take advantage of their time off and try to read some books as a team. Maybe start with Dr Seuss, try some Kevin Henkes. Maybe by next fall they'll be on to big-boy reading like Charlotte's Web or something 

ISU winning takes away some of the sting from the Kentucky win. There is no chance in 12 hells that Kentucky is a better basketball team than Louisville, but I feel in my gut as if the Cats are going to the Final Four now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor 5-5 from 3 early in the game. Does Creighton have the defense to keep it close?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cherry on fiya.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee is playing the way people thought they should have played all year. It's amazing how some of these teams come together late.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn so no matter who we get in the next round is gonna rain 3's on us...shit lol

It sucks too that no matter who wins, both teams have one of those guys who does absolutely nothing for 5 games and then nails 8 triples to beat you (Wragge and Heslip)

@ HKF - it's those play-in games. Look at La Salle last year, too. Getting 'stuck' in a play-in matchup can be the best elixir in all of college basketball for a team that hasn't figured itself out


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Whoa, Norman Powell. He goes behind the back then the scoop.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

25-9 in San Antonio, Baylor leads.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am honestly just waiting for the Memphis-UVA and the Gonzaga-Arizona games. Don't care about these other two. I think UCLA's gonna win this. Creighton could come back and win, but they are such a terrible defensive team who knows, honestly.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Should be a couple good ones, definitely.

I can't believe McDermott only has only taken two shots so far. He's gotta get going or else they're just pretty much hoping that Baylor starts missing their shots lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good game in Raleigh right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know we're not used to Virginia being a good team, but Tony Bennett can recruit and he damn sure can coach.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

^

****in' a right man. Go Cavs!

Baylor is scary. You look at them on paper, and they're not that special. But on the every-other years that they get into the NCAA's, they just go nuts on people. Bo had better be on the guys all week about one thing above all else: toughness. Baylor is loaded up front, and they know they will push us around much of the game. If we let them, and don't match that physical play, it'll be an extremely tough game to win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A terrible time to give up your first offensive rebound. Virginia smothering.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

College coaches are strange. If you get up by 25, you need to pour it on, until the coaches take their starters out. So many teams get a lead, then they try to run out the clock, I just don't get it. If they are playing well, you need to wait till your opponent concedes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright. Zags and Zona. This should be a great game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I sure hope Pangos isn't hurt. Arizona is another one of these crazy defensive teams. Seems like this season will be defined by great defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor mobbed on them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hard to see UVa giving up this lead with the way they play defense and the way they are capable of running clock


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

HKF said:


> I sure hope Pangos isn't hurt. Arizona is another one of these crazy defensive teams. Seems like this season will be defined by great defense.


Except for the great defense of Clemson, Cincinnati, Wichita St, Syracuse, Ohio St, Saint Louis and Southern Methodist (all top 20 in the nation)

It's still about offense more than anything. Having a guy get hot and carry you. Having guys make shots they usually don't. And if you get that, plus great defense, well, you're pretty much unstoppable. 

I wish great defense won college hoops titles the way great pitching wins World Series and great goaltending wins Stanley Cups, etc. And that's not saying Wisconsin would've had a title by now, cause we usually play some shit defense in our final games. But I wish teams like the ones I rattled off up there won more often (ok, not Cuse lol) because I'd enjoy watching it all a bit more. 

Baylor...wow...shit...wow. Got our work cut out for us. That was by far the biggest beatdown of the tourney. I'm so glad we play them next lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I felt Virginia and Arizona would get tested, but these two teams are flexing their muscles something serious right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh Arizona. My goodness.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Aaron Gordon made all of his shots in that half, with no turnovers. He even made his free throw! 

I've said that I think Bucky matches up well with Zona, and I hope we get to see that matchup play out. Damn that was impressive half. Almost flawless. 

Virginia, hell yes. I think only about 25% of national brackets had them reaching the Sweet 16, but they're punching their ticket in grand fashion. Keep it up, Tony!

EDIT: Also, my buddy just brought this up. Buzz bailed from Marquette as the Big East was going down in flames this postseason...could Greg McDermott be next? There is no possible way, like absolutely zero chance that Creighton will be anywhere close to as good as they've been the last couple years, now that is son is gone. At least not for 3 or 4 years, till new recruits who didn't grow up deferring to Douggie, can develop. I betcha if Greg gets an intriguing phone call and/or a lot of money offered to him, he bolts as well. I seriously can't fathom Creighton being an NCAA team next season. They might not even be .500

More I think about it, I feel bad for the Bluejays. Wisconsin has had 'that game' before, and had everyone jeering us for the rest of the offseason. That feeling ****ing sucks man


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know if I'd say Virginia is underrated so much as this is just the best I've seen them play all year.

So many good matchups for next weekend.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Greg McDermott built Northern Iowa then left for Iowa State and failed. I think it's more likely he stays at Creighton because he's not likely to succeed a level higher and the Big East is a step up from the Missouri Valley, but it's not the Big 12 either.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ahhh, it's always a good day when Creighton loses.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, what a bunch of beat downs. Guess wichita/UK and UNC/Iowa St took all the good juice for the day.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I would hope a bigger school is smart enough to avoid taking a chance on McDermott. He's not a very good coach, and I think he would get eaten alive in the ACC/Big 12/Big 10. Some school probably will, and I'll be glad it's not a team that I root for.


----------

